# Expat Community in Colima, Colima



## Minerva aka Minnie

Have decided to visit Colima for perhaps a month or two and would like to know if there is an expat community in the city. Am renting right in el centro which is very convenient but am ready to branch out a bit more. I am very comfortable traveling solo but enjoying meeting other visitor/residents, perhaps meet for coffee.

Also interested in knowing if there are any places in the city or nearby where English reading material can be found.


----------



## sparks

Most of the gringos I see in Colima are from somewhere else shopping. Most have settled around Comala and small towns further up the hill


----------



## TundraGreen

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> ... Also interested in knowing if there are any places in the city or nearby where English reading material can be found.


I do not know but suspect that English reading material might be scarce in Colima. There is an English language book store in Guadalajara. There is a small expat group in Guadalajara that has about 4000 books in a lending library. And a large expat group in Ajijic that has a huge lending library. Guadalajara is a couple of hours north of Colima by bus; and, Ajijic another hour south. I am pretty sure there is no direct bus route to Ajijic from Colima. In a car, you could turn off and go through Jocotopec and save a little time maybe.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Many people ask about the 'expat community', as though we live in a clump, or in a single part of town, etc. That just isn't the case at all. We live in normal houses on normal streets in normal towns. Some live in developments, but the mix of nationalities is evident there too, most being Mexican, of course.
The best bet, to find other expats, is simply to seek out the organizations or events that they are likely to attend, pick up any English language publication that may be available, likely restaurants, etc. Otherwise, you might wander about for a month and never cross paths with another expat, other than a tourist in a hotel.


----------



## vantexan

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Have decided to visit Colima for perhaps a month or two and would like to know if there is an expat community in the city. Am renting right in el centro which is very convenient but am ready to branch out a bit more. I am very comfortable traveling solo but enjoying meeting other visitor/residents, perhaps meet for coffee.
> 
> Also interested in knowing if there are any places in the city or nearby where English reading material can be found.


I've been researching places to retire to overseas for awhile now. One of my criteria used to be having a decent English language bookstore, which is usually indicative of a sizable English speaking expat population. While I still enjoy the atmosphere of bookstores, the possibilities really opened up, for me at least, with the advent of ebook readers, or an app designed for a tablet pc. With a Kindle app on an iPad I have access to a huge selection of books and can get them quickly anywhere I have a wi-fi connection. And especially important to me I can get USAToday and other newspapers. Ultimately having that access, plus good satellite tv through Shaw, makes Mexico my choice. That and being close to the States for trips home.


----------



## vitrsna

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Have decided to visit Colima for perhaps a month or two and would like to know if there is an expat community in the city. Am renting right in el centro which is very convenient but am ready to branch out a bit more. I am very comfortable traveling solo but enjoying meeting other visitor/residents, perhaps meet for coffee.
> 
> Also interested in knowing if there are any places in the city or nearby where English reading material can be found.


hello minnie and welcome to colima, colima. i have lived here for 3+ years after 5 years in guadalajara and before that, the usa.

as far as i can tell, there are few people from the usa/canada living in colima city. there may be some expat communities in manzanillo, comala, and/or suchitlan but i have not explored them.

i love to read in both english and spanish but of course, spanish is more difficult for me because it is not my native language. i order all english reading material from various usa sites on the internet.

if you have any questions i can help you with, please let me know. best wishes, beverly


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Muchas Gracias, Beverly*



vitrsna said:


> hello minnie and welcome to colima, colima. i have lived here for 3+ years after 5 years in guadalajara and before that, the usa.
> 
> as far as i can tell, there are few people from the usa/canada living in colima city. there may be some expat communities in manzanillo, comala, and/or suchitlan but i have not explored them.
> 
> i love to read in both english and spanish but of course, spanish is more difficult for me because it is not my native language. i order all english reading material from various usa sites on the internet.
> 
> if you have any questions i can help you with, please let me know. best wishes, beverly


For replying, I spent a week in Comala but after visiting the city daily decided this was the best option for a longer visit. If you don't mind me asking, what made you choose Colima and what keeps you here? 

After visiting a few bookstores then checked the forum decided that ordering from the internet would be my best choice or perhaps a trip to Manzanillo or Guadalajara on a book buying spree.

Would enjoy hearing from you again.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Gracias*



sparks said:


> Most of the gringos I see in Colima are from somewhere else shopping. Most have settled around Comala and small towns further up the hill


Thank you.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Gracias*



TundraGreen said:


> I do not know but suspect that English reading material might be scarce in Colima. There is an English language book store in Guadalajara. There is a small expat group in Guadalajara that has about 4000 books in a lending library. And a large expat group in Ajijic that has a huge lending library. Guadalajara is a couple of hours north of Colima by bus; and, Ajijic another hour south. I am pretty sure there is no direct bus route to Ajijic from Colima. In a car, you could turn off and go through Jocotopec and save a little time maybe.


Thank you, it sounds like a trip to Guadalajara is warranted to stock up on some books. There are several lovely bookstores here but my ability to reading in Spanish is not great and I feel I miss a lot. So it's a trip to Guadalajara or order from the internet. Again, thank you.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Lo siento*



RVGRINGO said:


> Many people ask about the 'expat community', as though we live in a clump, or in a single part of town, etc. That just isn't the case at all. We live in normal houses on normal streets in normal towns. Some live in developments, but the mix of nationalities is evident there too, most being Mexican, of course.
> The best bet, to find other expats, is simply to seek out the organizations or events that they are likely to attend, pick up any English language publication that may be available, likely restaurants, etc. Otherwise, you might wander about for a month and never cross paths with another expat, other than a tourist in a hotel.


My intention was not to offend anyone with the term "expat community" but for lack of a better term what I was really trying to ask if there is any place in Colima to pick up a English language publication, restaurant or local meeting place in the city. In my limited traveling experience I have found a lot of cities have a lending and/or trading library where newcomers can meet others to share experiences, view movies, exercise etc. For instance Oaxaca has the lending library with a small coffee shop, Merida does too and a monthly event is held to greet newcomers, Guadalajara and Lake Chapala also have central meeting places with extensive libraries, in Rincon de Guayabitos there is a small coffee shop in el centro where paperbacks can be exchanged or purchased. I have looked in the various museums, bookstores here and have not seen mention of any such thing in Colima so that was the reason for my question. If it means that my visit here will not include meeting anyone from el otro lado, that will be fine too.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Muchas Gracias*



vantexan said:


> I've been researching places to retire to overseas for awhile now. One of my criteria used to be having a decent English language bookstore, which is usually indicative of a sizable English speaking expat population. While I still enjoy the atmosphere of bookstores, the possibilities really opened up, for me at least, with the advent of ebook readers, or an app designed for a tablet pc. With a Kindle app on an iPad I have access to a huge selection of books and can get them quickly anywhere I have a wi-fi connection. And especially important to me I can get USAToday and other newspapers. Ultimately having that access, plus good satellite tv through Shaw, makes Mexico my choice. That and being close to the States for trips home.


I agree that the iPad is the best solution if English language books are not available. A friend just bought one in July and after her demonstration decided that I must have one too. But that will wait until I return to el otro lado sometime in December, in the interim having run out of reading material I've decided that the quickest way to get a fix is a trip to Guadalajara to visit the American Society library.

Am fairly fluent in Spanish so having a sizable English speaking community is not an issue (Skype works fine)but do miss not having any English reading material.


----------



## sparks

Melaque (2 hours away up the coast) has a decent book exchange, take one - leave one. One in Barra de Navidad as well .... and hotels/motels often have sharing libraries. Lots of Gringos here in the winter.

ManzAmigos in Manzanillo may also have a library


----------



## vitrsna

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> For replying, I spent a week in Comala but after visiting the city daily decided this was the best option for a longer visit. If you don't mind me asking, what made you choose Colima and what keeps you here?
> 
> After visiting a few bookstores then checked the forum decided that ordering from the internet would be my best choice or perhaps a trip to Manzanillo or Guadalajara on a book buying spree.
> 
> Would enjoy hearing from you again.


wow, is there a bookstore in manzanillo with english titles? i am surprised to hear that. i have been to the english bookstore in guadalajara many times and my opinion of it is that it is not worth the trip, but i am sure you will want to see it for yourself. even when i lived in guadalajara i bought my english books via internet. i have found the postal service in colima (by the way) to be really excellent, very reliable.

my plan when i first moved to mexico was to live in a large city for awhile to learn spanish, become accustomed to the culture, meet some people, etc and then, if i wanted to stay in the country, move to a somewhat smaller place. even in the 5 years that i was in guadalajara it seemed like the population at least doubled and the pace of life was more frantic. i did enjoy my time there immensely. the activities and sociability were intense. i traveled around mexico during those 5 years looking at smaller cities where i might want to relocate.

colima appealed to me because of the neotropical climate, because it is an easy trip to the ocean and the mountains (i.e. volcanoes) without being a "tourist" town. because it has something like 6 universities and it is peaceful and mostly unhurried. there was something wrong (for me) with all the other places i explored, i.e. too close to mexico city, too cold in the winter, too much drug activity, too big, too small, etc. and whenever i went through colima i felt a sense of comfort and ease about the place. this is why i came and this is why i stay and i haven't been cold since i arrived. i am accustomed to large cities or wilderness, but not small towns and there is a difference and i am not always delighted with "small town ways", but that is not so important for me. after 3 plus years, i don't feel any desire to move. i have also been able to make a butterfly garden here that is a continual source of delight...a lot of hard work and dirt. i find it beautiful here, but it is not for everyone. i live in the north end of town and there are cooling breezes that come down from the mountain in the afternoons (most of the year). i do not need air-conditioning and do not need heat, which is nice because i really don' like air-conditioning...i use it in the car sometimes though. i am also a fan of the altitude. where i live is 1800 feet above sea level and guadalajara and many other towns are mile high and plus cities. i feel much better at lower altitudes.

also, for me, it is the perfect sized town (we don't know how long it will stay that way though)...not too big and not too small. i frequently take walks after dark (the evenings can be magnificent) and have always felt very safe.

I hope this answers your questions...if you have more, i am happy to help, regards, beverly


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Again, thank you*



vitrsna said:


> wow, is there a bookstore in manzanillo with english titles? i am surprised to hear that. i have been to the english bookstore in guadalajara many times and my opinion of it is that it is not worth the trip, but i am sure you will want to see it for yourself. even when i lived in guadalajara i bought my english books via internet. i have found the postal service in colima (by the way) to be really excellent, very reliable.
> 
> my plan when i first moved to mexico was to live in a large city for awhile to learn spanish, become accustomed to the culture, meet some people, etc and then, if i wanted to stay in the country, move to a somewhat smaller place. even in the 5 years that i was in guadalajara it seemed like the population at least doubled and the pace of life was more frantic. i did enjoy my time there immensely. the activities and sociability were intense. i traveled around mexico during those 5 years looking at smaller cities where i might want to relocate.
> 
> colima appealed to me because of the neotropical climate, because it is an easy trip to the ocean and the mountains (i.e. volcanoes) without being a "tourist" town. because it has something like 6 universities and it is peaceful and mostly unhurried. there was something wrong (for me) with all the other places i explored, i.e. too close to mexico city, too cold in the winter, too much drug activity, too big, too small, etc. and whenever i went through colima i felt a sense of comfort and ease about the place. this is why i came and this is why i stay and i haven't been cold since i arrived. i am accustomed to large cities or wilderness, but not small towns and there is a difference and i am not always delighted with "small town ways", but that is not so important for me. after 3 plus years, i don't feel any desire to move. i have also been able to make a butterfly garden here that is a continual source of delight...a lot of hard work and dirt. i find it beautiful here, but it is not for everyone. i live in the north end of town and there are cooling breezes that come down from the mountain in the afternoons (most of the year). i do not need air-conditioning and do not need heat, which is nice because i really don' like air-conditioning...i use it in the car sometimes though. i am also a fan of the altitude. where i live is 1800 feet above sea level and guadalajara and many other towns are mile high and plus cities. i feel much better at lower altitudes.
> 
> also, for me, it is the perfect sized town (we don't know how long it will stay that way though)...not too big and not too small. i frequently take walks after dark (the evenings can be magnificent) and have always felt very safe.
> 
> I hope this answers your questions...if you have more, i am happy to help, regards, beverly


Yes, you've answered my question perfectly. I have not actually lived anywhere for any time longer than a few months. I initally enjoyed Guadalajara very much but decided it was just too large and fast paced for me. Colima does seem to fit my needs very well also, I truly enjoy walking all around and if need be can hop on a bus or signal a taxi. I speak Spanish fairly well so language is not a problem but as I said I do miss English language books. I have no idea if Manzanillo has a bookstore at all but what I was thinking is that perhaps there may be an exchange section or something like that in a coffee shop or something as more English speaking people reside and visit there. My plan is to visit the American Society library in Guadalajara and rejoin or just look through their books for sale rack. I should be able to find enough to keep me occupied for a while.

I also chose Colima for the reasons you gave and although I have found people to be helpful and friendly everywhere, in Colima they appear to be even more so, perhaps it is the less rushed lifestyle. 

Again, thank you so much, you've been very helpful and informative.


----------



## vitrsna

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Yes, you've answered my question perfectly. I have not actually lived anywhere for any time longer than a few months. I initally enjoyed Guadalajara very much but decided it was just too large and fast paced for me. Colima does seem to fit my needs very well also, I truly enjoy walking all around and if need be can hop on a bus or signal a taxi. I speak Spanish fairly well so language is not a problem but as I said I do miss English language books. I have no idea if Manzanillo has a bookstore at all but what I was thinking is that perhaps there may be an exchange section or something like that in a coffee shop or something as more English speaking people reside and visit there. My plan is to visit the American Society library in Guadalajara and rejoin or just look through their books for sale rack. I should be able to find enough to keep me occupied for a while.
> 
> I also chose Colima for the reasons you gave and although I have found people to be helpful and friendly everywhere, in Colima they appear to be even more so, perhaps it is the less rushed lifestyle.
> 
> Again, thank you so much, you've been very helpful and informative.


you are very welcome. people here appreciate someone from the usa/canada who speaks spanish and this will most often be well received as it is understood to be a sign of respect. if you would like to get together for a coffee and a chat, send me a way to reach you other than the public forum, and i'll give you a call or send a personal email and perhaps we can arrange something if your schedule permits. if not, bienvenida a colima y disfruta, saludos, beverly


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Muchas Gracias otra vez*



vitrsna said:


> you are very welcome. people here appreciate someone from the usa/canada who speaks spanish and this will most often be well received as it is understood to be a sign of respect. if you would like to get together for a coffee and a chat, send me a way to reach you other than the public forum, and i'll give you a call or send a personal email and perhaps we can arrange something if your schedule permits. if not, bienvenida a colima y disfruta, saludos, beverly


No wonder people have been so helpful and kind. I am often complimented or asked where I learned to speak Spanish so well. Although I know it's not always grammatically correct and pronounciation is off, I manage. Of course using it daily helps a lot. I plan to look into classes while I'm here too. 

Will most certainly do as you request, would really enjoy the opportunity to meet. My schedule is entirely open, nothing planned other than to enjoy my stay here.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

Tried sending private message with contact information to vitrsna, could not submit and received message stating that vitrsna did not choose to receive private messages. Perhaps I submitted it incorrectly?


----------



## TundraGreen

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Tried sending private message with contact information to vitrsna, could not submit and received message stating that vitrsna did not choose to receive private messages. Perhaps I submitted it incorrectly?


Most likely, that is because vitrsna has just recently joined. The private messaging system is disabled for members with less than five posts. This is done to prevent spammers from joining and immediately sending spam to members.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Gracias*



TundraGreen said:


> Most likely, that is because vitrsna has just recently joined. The private messaging system is disabled for members with less than five posts. This is done to prevent spammers from joining and immediately sending spam to members.


Have seen where you have had to repeat this several times, lo siento.


----------



## vitrsna

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Tried sending private message with contact information to vitrsna, could not submit and received message stating that vitrsna did not choose to receive private messages. Perhaps I submitted it incorrectly?


it looks like i need to send 5 posts before my private messaging system is enabled and tundra is right, i just joined a couple of days ago and you were my first post. i think this must be my 4th post to you so i will make another goofy post to get to 5. honestly i'm not very good at this forum thing. i do a garden forum on occasion but it is much more straight forward to use. i'll see what i can do at my end...if you have any ideas, let me know.


----------



## vitrsna

i wonder if tundra can tell me if private messaging becomes automatically available or if i need to do something? somewhere? i don't even know where to find it. i looked in minnie's profile but did not see the option to send a private message to her. beverly


----------



## TundraGreen

vitrsna said:


> i wonder if tundra can tell me if private messaging becomes automatically available or if i need to do something? somewhere? i don't even know where to find it. i looked in minnie's profile but did not see the option to send a private message to her. beverly


It automatically becomes available after you have posted 5 times. You should be able to now. To send a private message to someone, click on their username above one of their posts. You should see a drop down menu. The second option will be "Send a private message".

You can also get there from their public profile. There is a "Send message" button right under their name and status in their public profile.


----------



## vitrsna

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Tried sending private message with contact information to vitrsna, could not submit and received message stating that vitrsna did not choose to receive private messages. Perhaps I submitted it incorrectly?


hi minnie, i just sent a private email to you. i don't know if it worked. i included my email address and home phone number so i really hope it does not appear on the forum. beverly


----------



## tdemex

Minnie relax, some members are touchy about the oddest things. I'm fairly new here and noticed this at first. It seems they've been here a while and are getting burnt out on the forum. You'll find most are here to help newbies out with their problems!


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Muchas Gracias*



tdemex said:


> Minnie relax, some members are touchy about the oddest things. I'm fairly new here and noticed this at first. It seems they've been here a while and are getting burnt out on the forum. You'll find most are here to help newbies out with their problems!


For your kind words, I have to admit I was taken aback because for the most part all the (dare I say it?) expats I have met so far, have been nothing but kind, helpful and welcoming. Most everyone has been willing to share information, their experiences and offer suggestions regarding living in this country. If I happened to mention that I am seeking to become a permanent resident, it seems that whatever city I might be visiting should be the one I should choose. 

How long have you been in Mexico? Please excuse me for being so nosy but I truly enjoy hearing people's stories.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*A good place to start*



sparks said:


> Melaque (2 hours away up the coast) has a decent book exchange, take one - leave one. One in Barra de Navidad as well .... and hotels/motels often have sharing libraries. Lots of Gringos here in the winter.
> 
> ManzAmigos in Manzanillo may also have a library


Muchas Gracias for all the suggestions!


----------



## deborahc9133

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Have decided to visit Colima for perhaps a month or two and would like to know if there is an expat community in the city. Am renting right in el centro which is very convenient but am ready to branch out a bit more. I am very comfortable traveling solo but enjoying meeting other visitor/residents, perhaps meet for coffee.
> 
> Also interested in knowing if there are any places in the city or nearby where English reading material can be found.


I wish that I read this a week ago, I tried to get on this website last week while in colima to try to locate some potential friends but could not get on the website. We were at jardin libertad and the waiter said that alot of "gringos" come in the afternoon. I would really like to keep in touch as I am trying to build up a network of friends. We plan to move in a year or so and right now live in Sacramento. I have been all over mexico and colima is the best. have you been to comala? very beautiful. The last few times I have been in colima i saw very few expats. I guess that people are scared about all the hype. 

Let me know what you are up to. You can also e-mail me at [email protected]. Best, deborah


----------



## Davidc

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Have decided to visit Colima for perhaps a month or two and would like to know if there is an expat community in the city. Am renting right in el centro which is very convenient but am ready to branch out a bit more. I am very comfortable traveling solo but enjoying meeting other visitor/residents, perhaps meet for coffee.
> 
> Also interested in knowing if there are any places in the city or nearby where English reading material can be found.


Many of the smaller restaurants have magazines and books in English. Try the coffee shop near Santa Barbara Tennis Club.

Colima is notorious for expats keeping to themselves but they are there as refugees from the Lake Chapala area and congregate at many of the public events at the university entertainment venues. Also, at the sporting events and tennis courts, clubs and supermarkets. A really great secret place to live. 

If you are interested in downtown Colima for retirement there is a property that is available for much less than its construction cost of six years ago.

For details about Colima, let me know, as I have lived there for many years.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Thank You!*



Davidc said:


> Many of the smaller restaurants have magazines and books in English. Try the coffee shop near Santa Barbara Tennis Club.
> 
> Colima is notorious for expats keeping to themselves but they are there as refugees from the Lake Chapala area and congregate at many of the public events at the university entertainment venues. Also, at the sporting events and tennis courts, clubs and supermarkets. A really great secret place to live.
> 
> If you are interested in downtown Colima for retirement there is a property that is available for much less than its construction cost of six years ago.
> 
> For details about Colima, let me know, as I have lived there for many years.


Have thoroughly enjoyed my stay here in Colima and even though I'm leaving tomorrow, my plan is, con el favor de Dios, to return next summer. Upon my return will contact you for more details regarding Colima. My plans do not include purchasing property yet will definitely be looking for a long term rental.


----------



## Davidc

Hi Minnie,

Glad you like Colima. Buen viaje and keep in touch. Happy to assist in any way I can.

Saludos,

David


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Muchas Gracias*



Davidc said:


> Hi Minnie,
> 
> Glad you like Colima. Buen viaje and keep in touch. Happy to assist in any way I can.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> David


Again, thank you.


----------



## deborahc9133

lane:

Likewise, deborah


----------



## deborahc9133

Does anyone feel that a couple can live ok on USD $1800 per month? I left Colima a few days ago and now I am back in CA and want tyo turn around and bo back. That is my small retirement money after quitting the state of ca employment. I was going to work here for a few years to up that a bit, but can't find a job. I also have 100% health, dental and vision insurance for life.
Also, how does your social security check come if you get one? I don't need a high class lifestyle, just an average one and the ability to travel back to the states to see kids. Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde

deborahc9133 said:


> I also have 100% health, dental and vision insurance for life.
> Also, how does your social security check come if you get one?


Will your health insurance be valid in Mexico?

My social security check is direct-deposited every month to my Bank of America account, and I withdraw money as I need it here using any Santander or Scotia Bank ATM, without having to pay any service fees. The exchange rate is always very good too!


----------



## TundraGreen

deborahc9133 said:


> Does anyone feel that a couple can live ok on USD $1800 per month?


At current exchange rates, that is about $25,000 pesos. -A- couple could certainly live very comfortably on that. I have no idea whether -you- could live on it. It is very highly dependent on your life style.


----------



## deborahc9133

We are very frugal and are not into high class dining, clothes, cars or a beautiful house. We are educated and lived a normal middle class life here in CA. We would have no house payment since we have 7 acres of land in la caja and are building a small house. No kids - they are grown adults. The only big expense would be travel back to the states several times a year and some local travel.


----------



## DNP

deborahc9133 said:


> We are very frugal and are not into high class dining, clothes, cars or a beautiful house. We are educated and lived a normal middle class life here in CA. We would have no house payment since we have 7 acres of land in la caja and are building a small house. No kids - they are grown adults. The only big expense would be travel back to the states several times a year and some local travel.


I've heard that many airlines sell several, different round trip packages, good for a year, that are heavily discounted. I've been meaning to look into it myself, but haven't ...

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## deborahc9133

DNP said:


> I've heard that many airlines sell several, different round trip packages, good for a year, that are heavily discounted. I've been meaning to look into it myself, but haven't ...
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks for the info. One more question - are "expats" successful in getting jobs in the colima area? if so, what type? i speak decent spanish and plan to take a crash class to vastly improve. Are there any places on the web to investigate jobs? I plan to get perm residence and my husband still has his mexican citizenship. I have a grad certificate in TESOL from UCLA and an obvious choice would be teaching. Even though I have a meager retirement income, i am still young (55) and want to work another 10 years, at least part-time. Is your name virginia or do you live in virgina? Sorry that is more than one question.

Oh - one more.... what types of businesses are successful and/or needed there? Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen

deborahc9133 said:


> Thanks for the info. One more question - are "expats" successful in getting jobs in the colima area? if so, what type? i speak decent spanish and plan to take a crash class to vastly improve. Are there any places on the web to investigate jobs? I plan to get perm residence and my husband still has his mexican citizenship. I have a grad certificate in TESOL from UCLA and an obvious choice would be teaching. Even though I have a meager retirement income, i am still young (55) and want to work another 10 years, at least part-time. Is your name virginia or do you live in virgina? Sorry that is more than one question.
> 
> Oh - one more.... what types of businesses are successful and/or needed there? Thanks!


I don't know specifically about Colima, but jobs teaching English are usually pretty easy to come by. They don't pay much however and are often part time so the pay is even worse. Other jobs are more difficult to come by.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know specifically about Colima, but jobs teaching English are usually pretty easy to come by. They don't pay much however and are often part time so the pay is even worse. Other jobs are more difficult to come by.


I agree that most jobs teaching English don't pay well and are often part time, but there are exceptions for teachers with experience and the right "pieces of paper", and a grad certificate from UCLA certainly qualifies as the latter. Better jobs can be found at certain universities and private bilingual schools for children. I suggest that deborahc post a inquiry at the ESL Café, a reputable TEFL website, or she can send me a PM for more information.


----------



## deborahc9133

does anyone know if the Instituto Cambridge - Ciuadad Guzman is legit? Also, what should the starting salary be for teacher with MA level TRSOL certification with 7+ experience?


----------



## gonzalezgirl

FOR 15 YEARS I LIVED IN A SMALL TOWN (SAN SEBASTIAN DEL SUR) ABOUT 15 MINUTES FROM CIUDAD GUZMAN. AS A MATTER OF FACT, I STUDIED AT INSTITUTO SILVIANO CARRILLO. AS FAR AS I KNOW, INSTITUTO CAMBRIDGE IS A REPUTABLE SCHOOL IN CIUDAD GUZMAN. YOU CAN FIND SOME ARTICLES ON THE WEEKLY NEWSPAPER FOR CIUDAD GUZMAN. (Cd. Guzmán >> Excelencia en docencia y aprendizaje del idioma Inglés). CIUDAD GUZMAN AND THE SORROUNDING TOWNS ARE BEAUTIFUL, AND OLNY ABOUT 1 1/2 HRS FROM GUADALAJARA. LAGUNA DE ZAPOTLAN AND NEVADO DE COLIMA ARE VERY CLOSE. THE ROWING COMTETITIONS FOR THE 2011 PANAMERICAN GAMES WERE HELD AT THE LAGUNA DE ZAPOTLAN. I CAN PROBABLY DIRECT YOU TO ADDITIONAL INFO ON CIUDAD GUZMAN (AKA ZAPOTLAN EL GRANDE)


----------

